# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: wat mag je wel en niet eten voor gezonde ogen

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: wat mag je wel en niet eten voor gezonde ogen* 


Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding is niet alleen levensnoodzakelijk voor een optimale lichamelijke én geestelijke gezondheid. In dit proces worden onze ogen nog teveel over het hoofd gezien. Er zijn vele (leeftijdsgebonden) oogaandoeningen waar we zelf niet de minste invloed op hebben. De gezondheid van je ogen heb je echter voor een belangrijk deel zelf in de hand. Wat mag je dan wel en wat niet eten om je ogen en je zicht zo lang mogelijk gezond te houden en het dragen van een bril of contactlenzen zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen?

Hoe meer wortelen je eet, hoe mooier en gezonder je ogen. Hoe dikwijls moesten we dat in onze kindertijd niet horen? Wortelen zijn een bron van beta- caroteen dat op zijn beurt deel uitmaakt van de familie van de carotenoïden. Beta- caroteen is een van de weinige caretonoïden die je lichaam omzet in vitamine A, ook pro- vitamine A genoemd. Je vindt deze vitamine A ook in allerlei dierlijke producten zoals lever, boter, vis, halfvolle melk en melkproducten en in de dooier van eieren.

*Oogslijtage voorkomen*
Naast beta- caroteen hebben ook lycopeen en luteïne en omega 3 vetzuren een positieve invloed op de gezondheid van je ogen. Recente onderzoeken aan de Amerikaanse Academie of Nutriton and Diëtetics onder leiding van professor Judy Caplan leerden dat zij je risico op slijtage van je gezichtsscherpte of maculadegeneratiemet maar liefst 25 procent verkleint. En daarmee vang je twee vliegen in een klap, want hetgeen goed is voor je ogen heeft ook een gunstige invloed op de gezondheid van tal van andere lichaamsfuncties, zij werken immers synergetisch. Het verlies van je gezichtsvermogen naarmate je ouder wordt is een van de tien meest voorkomende en leeftijdsgebonden aandoeningen bij volwassenen.

*Ogen aanpassen aan duisternis* 
Vitamine A is dus broodnodig voor het goed functioneren van je ogen, en dan vooral voor het aanpassen van je ogen aan de duisternis. Zo kan nachtblindheid het gevolg zijn van een langdurig en ernstig tekort aan vitamine A. Extreem tekort ligt aan de basis van uitdroging van je ogen (xeroftalmie) en van andere ernstige oogaandoeningen. Daarbij kunnen letsels aan de cornea ontstaan, die op hun beurt kunnen leiden tot volledige blindheid. Heel wat kinderen in de ontwikkelingslanden worden hiervan het slachtoffer wegens het gebrek aan beta- carotreen in hun voeding. Volgens wetenschappers bedraagt de dagelijkse aanbevolen dosis vitamine A 700 retinolequivalenten, dosis die gemakkelijk door je dagelijkse voeding wordt geleverd. Beta- caroteen wordt door je lichaam immers omgezet in.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Nu eens niet over voeding maar wel over airco en oogproblemen. Mijn zoon kloeg al maanden van hoofdpijn en werkt als ICT'er in een grote bank. 
En het was altijd als hij voor zijn computerscherm zat dat hij hoofdpijn kreeg dus. Dus afspraak gemaakt bij de oogarts en zijn situatie daar uitgelegd. 
Hij werkt in een gebouw waar er constant airco aan het draaien is, dus je ogen worden droger maar dit wist hij niet en ook als je constant naar een computerscherm aan het staren bent dan heb je minder de neiging om met je ogen te knipperen en ze te bevochtigen. 
Nu heeft hij van de oogarts druppeltjes gekregen om in zijn ogen te doen als hij gaat werken en moet dit 3 keer per dag gebruiken om zijn ogen vochtiger te houden. 
Ik snapte vroeger ook niet waarom ik als ik een paar uur in een gebouw met airco gezeten had, barstende hoofdpijn had (bij examens of zo dan zit je ook naar je papier te staren), blijkbaar knipperde ik dan ook niet genoeg met mijn ogen en mijn dochter heeft hetzelfde probleem, ook last van hoofdpijn als ze werkt in een bedrijf waar er constant airco staat te draaien. 
Mvg

----------

